# theTegu



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

You aren't going to believe this, but Rick has banned TeguTalk from being typed on his forum. It gets renamed Tegu. I wasn't able to PM the link or even spell it out. I had to put spaces between the letters for it to go through.


----------



## greentriple (Oct 31, 2007)

Dave, that's amazing. I'm new to these forums and what little I've seen is starting to turn me off. I joined because I as looking for a place to learn about these cool repts. and post my experience as things happened, not to find myself reading about childish infighting amongst "experts". I had enough of that in school and I get enough on FOX "news". But then it does sell papers.

But to ban someone, to silence conversation, the free market place of ideas. It is akin to book burning. Totalitarianism. 

Now I'm getting carried away. Honestly, it's ridiculous, but it does assure only one point of view and chills speech.

And to think you started it all with you "Blue" post


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

More than a few people have been banned over there, mostly from arguments with Rick in the Chat room. 

I've been going there since May. Many of the experienced people have been banned or stopped going. I started a post asking were all the experienced people had gone. I was trying to help but I've only got 5 months of experience, I don't feel qualified to answer many of the questions.

I'll hang around a while longer to see what happens.


----------



## greentriple (Oct 31, 2007)

I've read your posts and enjoy them. They are informative and not antagonistic and you don't talk down to less experienced Tegers. Maybe this site will bring information out. Bobby does not seem to be as aggressive, and his responses to questions does not make me feel like an ass.

Don't you have work to do? 8)


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Break time is just over. I'll try to do some work now.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 31, 2007)

I have known Bobby a couple of years now. While Bobby may be opinionated and firm in his beliefs, he will never stop the free flow of information or ideas by censoring/editing/deleting peoples posts and banning people. That would go against everything the man stands for.

Bobby is one of the most honest and upstanding people I have ever met in my life. His emotions may get the best of him at times but that is simply because the man truly, from the bottom of his heart, cares so passionately about this hobby, about the animals. Not about money or ego or being a "god" in the reptile world.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 31, 2007)

Sounds like a true herp lover and a humble guy!


----------



## Mike (Oct 31, 2007)

I always found Rick a bit suspicious.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Mike said:


> I always found Rick a bit suspicious.


I agree. I emailed him a few times this summer wanting to meet him and his Tegu's. He was always evasive and finally agreed to meet in a park he goes to with no guarantee he'd be there. He doesn't want anyone visiting his home. Why?? Something to hide?


----------



## greentriple (Oct 31, 2007)

Might I suggest we stop empowering him by discussing him. Let's focus on other things, like reptiles 8) , or not :?


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

greentriple said:


> Might I suggest we stop empowering him by discussing him. Let's focus on other things, like reptiles 8) , or not :?


We're not empowering him, we're discussing his downfall.

But that is a good point.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 31, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> He doesn't want anyone visiting his home. Why?? Something to hide?



I am certainly not defending Rick here, but I for one understand not wanting strangers coming to my home.

I breed my own feeder rats, and when I had extras I used to sell them locally. People would come to my house and pick them up. Well to make a long story short someone broke into my home and stole 2 Piebald Ball Pythons, 2 Albino Ball Pythons and 2 female het Albino Ball Pythons. This was back when Pieds were $7500 each and Albinos were $2500 each. 

Since then I dont allow strangers to come to my home. No exceptions.


----------



## Mike (Oct 31, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I always found Rick a bit suspicious.
> ...



Not only that, but I never saw "Sisco reptiles tegus" for sale on KS or anywhere. Maybe because there is no such thing as a "sisco reptiles tegu"? 

I'll try to stop talking about the past, and Rick. I don't want to contaminate this great site. :wink:


----------

